# Wez



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I know you weren't mine but we shared a lot of fun over the last four and a half years. I loved you as my own. Time just caught up  
IMG_6231 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Sleep tight precious boy. You bought joy to all that knew you


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. Wez.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet dreams Wez, RIP


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry,always very difficult when they have to leave, they never seem to be with us for long enough. RIP Wez


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry Rona, he looked like a wonderful lad, lovely face and kind eyes.

Rest in peace Wez assured that you were much loved.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss xx 
Sleep tight Wez xx

What a gorgeous expression on him. 
Is this the old boy you did a photo montage of for his owners Rona?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Sorry for your loss xx
> Sleep tight Wez xx
> 
> What a gorgeous expression on him.
> Is this the old boy you did a photo montage of for his owners Rona?


Yes. I hope it gives them something to smile at in the future 

He was such a special chap and my very first walk dog. I hadn't walked him since just before his 14th birthday, he couldn't manage it any more, but I visited him every few weeks and of course I went to say goodbye. That was really hard!
His back legs just couldn't hold him up any more. That's no way for a proud, intelligent dog to live. He'd lost his smile and his eyes had turned sad. It was time


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry Rona, run free Wez..


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P. Dearest Wez xxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Letting them go when that is whats best for them is the hardest thing we will ever have to do, bye bye Wez


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss x

It's never easy to say goodbye :frown2:


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

rona said:


> Yes. I hope it gives them something to smile at in the future
> 
> He was such a special chap and my very first walk dog. I hadn't walked him since just before his 14th birthday, he couldn't manage it any more, but I visited him every few weeks and of course I went to say goodbye. That was really hard!
> His back legs just couldn't hold him up any more. That's no way for a proud, intelligent dog to live. He'd lost his smile and his eyes had turned sad. It was time


That was very sweet of you.When my old boy boz had to be put to sleep i had a friend do that for me and it was a very special moment to me.I have always wanted to do a scrapbook of him but after 5 years i still cant reopen that wound.I cant make it past the first page.If ever there was a dog that deserved heaven he was it.I kept that poor boy way past what he should have been just for my own personal greed.He had epilepsy,Hip displaysha,diabetes,vertigo and other things as well.That dog has left a hole that can never and will never be filled.He was my life and always will be.

To anyone out there if you ever have the chance and ability to do the same please do.It will be a memory that will never die.


----------

